# [eBay] Nintendo DSi OVP *WIE NEU* + Mario Kart DS



## nairolf92 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich verkaufe nun meinen weißen Nintendo DSi mit
  der OVP und Mario Kart DS. Bei Mario Kart DS fehlt aber leider die
  Plastikhülle des Spiels, die Anleitung, das Spiel und sogar das Cover
  sind vorhanden. 
  Die Bildschirme befinden sich in top Zustand, da
  ich immer mit Schutzfolien gespielt habe. 2 Schutzfolien sind drauf, 2
  neue (1 für jeden Bildschirm) sind noch dabei. 
  Auf wunsch kann ich auch Fotos online stellen, ob mit oder ohne Schutzfolien.

  Auf den DSi sind folgende Spiele/Kanäle installiert:
  Spiele:
  - Wario Ware: Snapped!
  - CODE Art Style Reihe
  - Know How der Zauberkunst: Das magische Gesicht
  Kanäle:
  - Flipnote Studio
  - Browser
  - alle schon vorinstallierten

  Schlagt ihr Preise vor 

_Edit Nali:_ eBay in Titel editiert


----------



## nairolf92 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Nintendo DSi OVP *WIE NEU* + Mario Kart DS*

Verkaufe den Nintendo DSi bei Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160373796764&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
 Angebotsende: Sonntag, 8.11.09


----------

